# Grand or Chagrin



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I know this goes against the "unwritten rules of steelheading" and I apologize for the blatant laziness, but Conneaut and Rocky River haven't been kind to me this year so far. I have never been to the Grand or Chagrin and rather than me wandering around like a fool looking for a spot, I was wondering if anyone on here would be kind enough to PM me a round-a-bout spot to at least start or wander to if I decide to head over there.

I'm not asking for anything specific, just an area ("park at ___ Rd. and look east" would even do). Like I said, I just don't want to spend more time trying to figure out where in BFE I am on these rivers than doing any actual fishing.

Thanks in advance and happy fishing!


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

You can go to daniels park in willoughby and fish where the dam used to be or under the bridge. Another place is at chagrin river park it has a good stretch of water but it might be a little low as of right now.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

With apologies for the blatant laziness of my reply, buy a delorme map or two, study it,drive to the lower grand, find access points, fish and hope to catch one or two.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

ReelPower said:


> With apologies for the blatant laziness of my reply, buy a delorme map or two, study it,drive to the lower grand, find access points, fish and hope to catch one or two.


are delorme maps like topo maps? i've looked at those before and have no idea how to read them. sad, i know.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Search the dnr's website for info about steel. They give you plenty of access spots and good maps for both rivers. Just park and start walking, shouldn't be a long hike at all to find some real nice holding water. 

That being said I'm sticking to saugeyes until there is some rain.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

OnTheFly said:


> Search the dnr's website for info about steel. They give you plenty of access spots and good maps for both rivers. Just park and start walking, shouldn't be a long hike at all to find some real nice holding water.
> 
> That being said I'm sticking to saugeyes until there is some rain.


+1, the dnr website has maps with public fishing spots, best place for a newbie to start, should only take you a few minutes to find what your looking for.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

No the Delorme "Gazetteer" maps show all of the small roads and parks which provide some overlooked areas of access. The green areas on the maps are woods or parkland, the white areas developed. Before google maps and gps I studied the Delorme county maps to find unique areas of interest, then drove around checking the lay of the land out.

Nowadays there are digital versions but the paper map was highly accurate and detailed.

When the water comes up just take a long drive on Chagrin River Road to see what access points exist. This is not wasted time and you will find fishing access in Eastlake, South chagrin metro parks and elsewhere.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dont waste your time. We need rain....this blows

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. Like I said, I realize it's probably the lazy way out but being in Youngstown, not having the time or money I'd ideally like to get out to these spots, and never having traveled to the Grand or Chagrin before resulted in asking on here. 

I just didn't want to drive out there to a spot I found on the DNR maps, only to see it's not worth my time due to obstructions or a lack of deeper holes.

I did see that the Chagrin is over 3' right now. Is that ideal? I know the approximate range recommended for Rocky River and Conneaut, along with the numbers I prefer. Being bigger rivers/streams, Grand and Chagrin should be a lot higher as far as CFS flow goes, right?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

JFeeds said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Like I said, I realize it's probably the lazy way out but being in Youngstown, not having the time or money I'd ideally like to get out to these spots, and never having traveled to the Grand or Chagrin before resulted in asking on here.
> 
> I just didn't want to drive out there to a spot I found on the DNR maps, only to see it's not worth my time due to obstructions or a lack of deeper holes.
> 
> I did see that the Chagrin is over 3' right now. Is that ideal? I know the approximate range recommended for Rocky River and Conneaut, along with the numbers I prefer. Being bigger rivers/streams, Grand and Chagrin should be a lot higher as far as CFS flow goes, right?


Everything is very low and clear ATM

The Chagrin is about right on par with the rocky as far as flows goes, it usually clears up faster though. The grand on the other hand is a bigger river takes a long time to drop after a rain as clears slowly. If you see a bump in the gauge on the grand it will usually be muddy for several days afterward. If we have a good rain it will take a week to drop and clear.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Beaty Landing in Painesville. on Walnut Road (Rt. 84 i blieve) I went fishing for Smallmouth there in the summer when i lived there. Its a bit of a hike down the public trails... but there is a map in the parking lot of 3 paths for access points to the grand.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I live in Mayfield and go to the Chagrin on the weekends. There's a public access area in the N. Chagrin Reservation (Near Chagrin River Rd and Jackson Rd). I've been to daniels park a few times, but that place gets really crowded some days. I haven't had any luck recently, but I have talked to people that have caught some good sized fish.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol look online 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

wish i could help.....but, it's slow everywhere


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Tried the Grand on Wednesday. Once I got to the covered bridge area, I had no idea where to go and after a short walk and getting increasingly frustrated, I decided to go to Conneaut since I was so close to 90 to begin with. Between the snow and wind up there, I'm sure glad Mother Nature rewarded me! I ended up getting a 23.5" hen PACKED with eggs! Missed a couple too. Water was gin clear and low, guessing the cloud cover helped out a ton.

My buddy and I may try again Sunday, weather permitting. Hopefully it'll hold out just a bit for us!


----------

